# Brutal declaración de intenciones de Macron: "Estamos viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia"



## Mentefria2 (24 Ago 2022)

Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...









«Nous vivons la fin de l’abondance» : les premiers mots de Macron lors de la rentrée politique


Ce Conseil des ministres, réuni ce mercredi à l’Élysée, inaugure la rentrée politique de l’exécutif. Le président a évoqué « une grande basc




www.leparisien.fr





"Lo que estamos viviendo es una gran agitación (...). Estamos viviendo el fin de lo que podía parecer la abundancia, la de la liquidez sin costes, (...) el fin de la abundancia de productos, de tecnologías que parecían estar perpetuamente disponibles, (...) la ruptura de las cadenas de valor, (....) el fin de la abundancia de tierras o de materiales y la del agua", declaró el Presidente, en el preámbulo del consejo de este miércoles por la mañana, dando las gracias "a nuestros bomberos, a nuestros elegidos y a nuestros agricultores frente a los incendios y la sequía".


----------



## Decimus (24 Ago 2022)

La teoría del decrecimiento cobra más fuerza cada día.


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

Joder los otanistas globalistas rojos de mierda. Ya más claro y alto no lo pueden decir. Pero ojo cuidado que la gente te llamará conspiranoico y la ONU lo mismo si dices que las élites nos van a follar el culo.


----------



## Esta democracia es falsa (24 Ago 2022)

Es una pena que no lo diga durante el proceso electoral...
Macron es un empleado de los narigudos. Y dice lo que le dicen decir...


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Ago 2022)

Para nosotros, para ellos NO.


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Ago 2022)

Pero tú no te preocupes Maricroncete... no va a haber escasez de negros para abrazar.


----------



## belenus (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2022)

Malthusianos, deficientes hijos de la GRANDÍSIMA puta todos.


----------



## burbuje (24 Ago 2022)

De todo lo que dice, lo más preocupante es "el fin de la abundancia de tierras".

Que se lo digan a los ganaderos holandeses si va en serio el tema. 

HdP


----------



## ELOS (24 Ago 2022)

El hombre que trabajó para la banca de Rostchild.

Qué esparabais??


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.



Cuéntanos más.






100 años de magufadas apocalípticas picoileras (añadid las vuestras)


Las predicciones que no se cumplen y la negación de la realidad son el alma de los neomalthusianos picoileros, las mascotas del NWO que quiere esclavos viviendo en la miseria y 100% dependientes. Miseria eterna impuesta por élites malthusianas, y hay esclavos que aplauden a los amos que les...




www.burbuja.info


----------



## burbuje (24 Ago 2022)

Luego, con el decrecimiento de la población en Europa que ha tenido lugar de manera "natural" (natural mis cojones), podríamos mantener el nivel de vida sin preocuparnes del decrecimiento de recursos. Pero no, había que meter a media África y Oriente Medio dentro, a que parieran como conejos.

Pero bueno, que ni hay decrecimiento de recursos ni nada. Se trata de una sustitución.


----------



## belenus (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lobo macho (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Por mucho que lo neguéis no os va a librar de sufrir las consecuencias.

De hecho ya las estáis sufriendo.


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (24 Ago 2022)

pues cada vez roban mas


----------



## belenus (24 Ago 2022)

Orgelmeister dijo:


> Pero tú no te preocupes Maricroncete... no va a haber escasez de negros para abrazar.


----------



## Mongolo471 (24 Ago 2022)

El problema son los políticos no la gente, y en algún momento nos daremos cuenta de ello y lo pagarán caro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## octopodiforme (24 Ago 2022)

Humungus os dará un salvoconducto para atravesar el páramo.


----------



## Adelaido (24 Ago 2022)

Tenemos que REBELARNOS. Que algún BIENAVENTURADO MILITAR SE ALCE EN ARMAS. Revueltas, saqueos populares, golpes de estado, guerras civiles, étnicas, de SUPERVIVENCIA.
A ESTO NOS HAN LLEVADO.


----------



## Ejquelosfajsistassonellos (24 Ago 2022)

Son sabotajes sanos entre las risas de todos


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Gracias Greta Biden Soros Macron Trudeau Antonio Scholz


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Ago 2022)

belenus dijo:


>



Que nivel, tiene de guardaespaldas a Elon Musk...  
 minuto 0:39


----------



## Kron II (24 Ago 2022)

El nuevo caviar según nuestros amados líderes europeos:








¡Pero no os acostumbréis, que los lujos debilitan la mente y el espíritu!


----------



## Cuncas (24 Ago 2022)

Estos hijos de puta se están olvidando de regular la válvula a presión, llevan mucho tiempo sin aflojarla y cuando llegue el momento esto va a reventar de tal manera que sus restos van a quedar esparcidos por todo el continente.


----------



## Rojelio Medio (24 Ago 2022)

No pasa nada, la gente aplaude mientras les dan por culo. Y piden mas.


----------



## remosinganas (24 Ago 2022)

Cuando los rojos ya lo avisan a tumba abierta, es que lo que viene va a dejar a 2008 a la altura de una babucha beduina...

Enviado desde mi HUAWEI GRA-L09 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Impresionante (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

Como ya lo dijo el mismo Maricron: "Es el Precio por la Libertad de Ucrania, que debemos _de_ pagar".


----------



## silenus (24 Ago 2022)

Están muy ocupados protegiéndose de los morenos.


----------



## Gonzalor (24 Ago 2022)

El fin de la abundancia para la plebe, la casta política y funcionarial seguirá viviendo a todo trapo.


----------



## LIRDISM (24 Ago 2022)

Es que los responsables de la guillotina son los que nos quieren quitar la abundancia. La masonería creó la Revolución Francesa y también estarán detrás de las próximas crisis.


----------



## Adelaido (24 Ago 2022)

Rojelio Medio dijo:


> No pasa nada, la gente aplaude mientras les dan por culo. Y piden mas.


----------



## Spock (24 Ago 2022)

Mad Max: - ¿Se está Provocando Escasez de Energía y de Bienes en el Mundo?







www.burbuja.info












Gran Reinicio - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org












The Great Reset


Existe una necesidad urgente de que las partes interesadas a nivel mundial cooperen en la gestión simultánea de las consecuencias directas de la crisis de COVID-19. Para mejorar el estado del mundo, el Foro Económico Mundial está iniciando la iniciativa "El Gran Reinicio".




es.weforum.org






El primer ministro Belga alerta que quedan 10 inviernos duros. No se debe consentir este alarmismo.








El primer ministro belga espera hasta diez «inviernos difíciles» para Europa


Cree que es necesario «ser claros» y «esperar lo mejor preparándonos para lo peor»




www.eldebate.com












El primer ministro Belga alerta que quedan 10 inviernos duros. No se debe consentir este alarmismo


Analizamos de la mano de José Antonio Vizner, las palabras del primer ministro Belga que apunta que quedan 10 inviernos duros. El primer ministro de Bélgica, Alexander de Croo, dijo este lunes a propósito de los altos precios de la energía en Europa y la incertidumbre sobre la seguridad del...




www.negocios.com


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Lonchafinismo es Libertad


----------



## Orgelmeister (24 Ago 2022)

Kron II dijo:


> El nuevo caviar según nuestros amados líderes europeos:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1166555
> 
> ...



Noooo, eso se hace con cereal ucraniano.

Y el cereal será declarado especie invasora en Burgos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Entramos así en la recesión...

Como saldremos ?

Grazie Antonio


----------



## sirpask (24 Ago 2022)

El que quiera abundancia que se vaya al sudeste asiatico.

Allí aun se puede cultivar, y tener animales para consumo. Y así no tener hambre.

Aquí van a prohibir todo.


----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El fin de la abundancia para la plebe, la casta política y funcionarial seguirá viviendo a todo trapo.



Pues como siempre, se vuelve a lo de antes de que explotaramos los combustibles fósiles.

Lo bueno es que no va a ser de golpe y todo lo que podamos capear eso que nos llevamos.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Cuando gobierne la derecha se van a enterar


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

La dictadura del funcionariado charocratico y langostero parasito no se ceba sola


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

políticos y Parasitos públicos de +100.000 euros y chalets con piscina diciendo que vienen tiempos duros


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> políticos y Parasitos públicos de +100.000 euros y chalets con piscina diciendo que vienen tiempos duros



Ellos teletrabajando...

14 pagas o mas puntuales


----------



## Yomimo (24 Ago 2022)

Esto va a toda hostia, miedo me da.


----------



## elpaguitas (24 Ago 2022)

solo esta preparando psicologicamente para la agenda 2030


----------



## FatalFary (24 Ago 2022)

Vaya vaya, así todo a la vez y de repente. Qué casualidad, ¿no? Casi diría que parece forzado.


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)

Lo quieren disir es que tan veyendo el inisio de una era de dominación broooootal y atroz de los dominadores sobre la masa hipnotizada y sometida


----------



## HaCHa (24 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> [Se acaba la abundancia] Para nosotros, para ellos NO.



Pues es lo que tiene el capitalismo desde siempre.
Es sólo que pronto vais a disfrutarlo como nunca.

A todos esos ricos (que se han ido haciendo cada vez más ricos a costa vuestra y de vuestra insana costumbre de votar sistemáticamente a sus portavoces) los habéis educado en la idea de que no tienen que repartir, y ahora que vienen mal dadas ellos se las seguirán jodiendo bien anchas mientras al pueblo se lo come la roña. Y si les dais un susto ya les da igual, ahora que tienen los helicópteros al ralentí.

Es el capitalismo, amigos.


----------



## Rose_Seraphim (24 Ago 2022)

De todo lo que digan, lo que va a pasar es lo contrario. O sea, que no va a pasar lo que dice el enano follaviejas, sino al revés.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

La perspectiva de género cuanto reduce la factura de la luz ?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Y las políticas feministas para que sirven ?

Gracias Greta

Gracias Irene

Más cerca de Venezuela


----------



## Excovid (24 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El fin de la abundancia para la plebe, la casta política y funcionarial seguirá viviendo a todo trapo.



Puede que la casta política y funcionarial también pillen cacho. Todo se verá dependiendo de la falta que pasemos la plebe y como reaccionemos. Si hay unión se les puede poner crudo.


----------



## aguatico de pescaico (24 Ago 2022)

Alguien tiene el video de maricron de hace unos años que decia que ibamos hacia vivir la nuit des evenements?

Pues eso


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Ago 2022)

HaCHa dijo:


> Pues es lo que tiene el capitalismo desde siempre.
> Es sólo que pronto vais a disfrutarlo como nunca.
> 
> A todos esos ricos (que se han ido haciendo cada vez más ricos a costa vuestra y de vuestra insana costumbre de votar sistemáticamente a sus portavoces) los habéis educado en la idea de que no tienen que repartir, y ahora que vienen mal dadas ellos se las seguirán jodiendo bien anchas mientras al pueblo se lo come la roña. Y si les dais un susto ya les da igual, ahora que tienen los helicópteros al ralentí.
> ...



Respecto a la insana costumbre de votar, sólo lo hice una vez. El cuento me lo se de sobra.


----------



## Hijodeperkins (24 Ago 2022)

Los que manejan el cotarro planetario se han dado cuenta de que sí siguen compartiendo los recursos se van a quedar hasta ellos sin materias para sus carrazos de 24 cilindrakos, el jet bombardier, el barcarron bahamero y demás movidas consumistas..


----------



## tovarovsky (24 Ago 2022)

JODEOS GOYINAZOS!! habeis permitido con vuestro pasotismo, gandulismo y obediencia ciega a la gran logia de Broselas todo lo que os pasa y lo que os queda por delante, que es mucho peor aun!!


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)

En la era follaglobista mandan los follaglbistas y puntooooooooooo

Tienen el control total y acsoluto de to los recursos materiales pa la dominasión y pueden confitar su tierra bola giratoria y tambaleante CGI chascando los dedos


----------



## emos_sio_engañás (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Con quitarse la farlopa, ¿no?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

¡Seguro! Apuesto que iluminarán la torre Eiffel, con los colores de la bandera ucraniana.


----------



## Yomimo (24 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El problema son los políticos no la gente, y en algún momento nos daremos cuenta de ello y lo pagarán caro.



No, al final es la gente el problema, es la qué con su voto y su actitud borreguil, ejemplo la pandemia, les da manga ancha a todos estos sinvergüenzas sátrapas.


----------



## Spock (24 Ago 2022)

Ricos "ultrarricos" y gente cada vez más pobre: el desolador vaticinio del economista Niño Becerra


El catedrático en Economía avisa de que la clase media española "tiende a desaparecer". Este es un momento destacado de la temporada de La Roca que actualmente está de vacaciones estivales.




amp.lasexta.com






Spoiler









Elysium (película) - Wikipedia, la enciclopedia libre







es.m.wikipedia.org




En el futuro, en el año 2154, las élites capitalistas viven en una estación espacial avanzada de forma toroidal llamada Elysium, que tiene su propia atmósfera y campo "electromagnético", y cuenta con aire limpio, agua y todo lo necesario para vivir en forma segura, saludable y confortable. La estación se ubica orbitando la Tierra a una gran altitud y fue construida por la Corporación Armadyne, una corporación privada espacial como contratista de inversionistas privados. Mientras, las demás personas viven en una superpoblada Tierra arruinada y afectados por varias enfermedades, problemas de salud, incapacidad y enfermedades genéticas, afectada por el cambio climático, la contaminación ambiental y desechos industriales, nucleares y aire contaminado, inseguridad en las calles, pandillas y basura acumulada.


----------



## Tblls (24 Ago 2022)

A por ellos


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)

Lo importante es votontear


----------



## ahondador (24 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Es una pena que no lo diga durante el proceso electoral...
> Macron es un empleado de los narigudos. Y dice lo que le dicen decir...




Da igual... Ha habido recientes elecciones, con la moronegrada, con los chalecos amarillos, con decapitaciones, con economia intervenida, etc... y a pesar de todo Francia votó Macron y lo volverían a votar


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Spock dijo:


> Ricos "ultrarricos" y gente cada vez más pobre: el desolador vaticinio del economista Niño Becerra
> 
> 
> El catedrático en Economía avisa de que la clase media española "tiende a desaparecer". Este es un momento destacado de la temporada de La Roca que actualmente está de vacaciones estivales.
> ...



Los políticos y parasitos ya sabéis en que grupo van a caer...


----------



## Pocholovsky (24 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> La teoría del decrecimiento cobra más fuerza cada día.



Yo diria que lo que cobra fuerza es la "teoria del decrecimiento PROVOCADO ARTIFICIALMENTE"


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)

El follaglobismo está por encima de votontos, amegos. 

Someteos y Adoradles


----------



## 4motion (24 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166540



La que devolvió la Hija adoptada como el que devuelve un regalo de ECI.

Rojos hijos de puta. 




Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## John Connor (24 Ago 2022)

Macron, ya te corrijo yo:

"Estamos viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia, pero pa vosotros, pa mi, no".


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)

Vuestra ilusión de "abundansia" era sólo un decorado, jodidos sonbis


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)

Hacen "chas" y os cambian el decorao


----------



## Kovaliov (24 Ago 2022)

¿Como no van a saber lo que va a ocurrir si está todo planificado por ellos?


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Macron, ya te corrijo yo:
> 
> "Estamos viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia, pero pa vosotros, pa mi, no".



Los privilegios de los parásitos no se tocan


----------



## Treefrog (24 Ago 2022)

Lamentablemente, cuando los Franceses tuvieron la opción de hacer algo contra eso, decidieron una vez más seguir el dogma de los mass-mierda y votar en masa globalismo y empobrecimiento. 

Y eso que los franceses tienen el lujo de tener una oposición de verdad con chances de llegar al poder, lujo del que no disponemos ni en España, ni en Alemania.

Se repite hasta el cansancio que el plan es "no tendrás nada y serás feliz" , y si lo hacemos notar , nos dicen conspiraniocos.
La escasez y la inflación no son casualidad ni una catástrofe natural. Han hecho todo mal, probablemente a posta, no en vano su dogma es el "gran reseteo".

Si pensamos en Venezuela o en Cuba , la escasez y la hieperinflación en Venezuela no son fruto del white-men-made climate change, ni de ningún patógeno, es simplemente una consecuencia de la corrupción y las malas decisiones administrativas.
Ahora nos toca disfrutar en Europa. Si emitimos dinero en forma espúria, si aumentamos el tamaño del estado hasta hacerlo insostenible, si nos endeudamos por 10 generaciones , por qué no nos va a pasar lo mismo ?.

En este caso además de seguir políticas económicas absurdas, se siguen politicas energéticas ideologizadas basasdas en fantasías apocalípticas de la molécula mágica (el CO2) y renunciamos además voluntariamente a nuestro principal proveedor de materias primas y energía.
Todo regado con inmigración masiva, y terrorosimo sanitarista.

La tolerancia al desgobierno es enorme, pero entendible, los adoctrinadores profesionales en la prensa y la educación son adictos al sistema actual y una vez que el estado es responsable de la mitad del PIB , no hay vuelta atrás.


----------



## ignominias (24 Ago 2022)

Crecer siempre es imposible 


Decimus dijo:


> La teoría del decrecimiento cobra más fuerza cada día.


----------



## Pili33 (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Macrón también es fiel lector de Niño Becerra.


----------



## Euron G. (24 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Es una pena que no lo diga durante el proceso electoral...



Hombre caballero no me toque los cojones, que la gente es imbécil en campaña y fuera de ella. O es que los que votaron al percebe de Pontevedra en 2015 o al psicópata este en 2019 no sabían de que iba el palo?

Por favor..


----------



## BBorg (24 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Joder los otanistas globalistas rojos de mierda. Ya más claro y alto no lo pueden decir. Pero ojo cuidado que la gente te llamará conspiranoico y la ONU lo mismo si dices que las élites nos van a follar el culo.



Claro puto nazi comeculos de Rusia porque la URSS nada en la abundancia y lucha para que sigas siendo rico jajaja escoria te reventaba un cargador en la cara hijo de mala puta.

Estas alimañas kremlinitas están infiltradas hasta el el váter traicionándonos. Hay que matarlos a todos.


----------



## Pili33 (24 Ago 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> Cuando los rojos ya lo avisan a tumba abierta, es que lo que viene va a dejar a 2008 a la altura de una babucha beduina...
> 
> Enviado desde mi HUAWEI GRA-L09 mediante Tapatalk



Si tú crees que Macron es "rojo" es que no te has enterado de nada, criaturita.
No es Melenchón.


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

BBorg dijo:


> Claro puto nazi comeculos de Rusia porque la URSS nada en la abundancia y lucha para que sigas siendo rico jajaja escoria te reventaba un cargador en la cara hijo de mala puta.
> 
> Estas alimañas kremlinitas están infiltradas hasta el el váter traicionándonos. Hay que matarlos a todos.



Qué vas tú a hacer, mequetrefe. Lo único que vas a hacer es meterte en mi lista de ignorados. Besitos rojo de mierda.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Los parásitos van a tener que trabajar ??


----------



## Fabs (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.



Mejor lo llamas por su nombre: Agenda 2030. Si te crees lo del pig oil sabrás que lo hacen por nuestro bien.


----------



## quehablerafapaypal (24 Ago 2022)

ordo ab chaos


----------



## Black War Greymon (24 Ago 2022)

Peak oil manda, betillas


----------



## Knight who says ni (24 Ago 2022)

> *Brutal declaración de intenciones de Macron: "Estamos viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia"*



Estamos dice...


----------



## 《Judas》 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Lorenzo Ramirhez (24 Ago 2022)

42 tacos, me meti en mi sector con con 24, 18 años de abundacia HOYJA, estamos todavía en el colapso de 2007.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

John Connor dijo:


> Macron, ya te corrijo yo:
> 
> "Estamos viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia, pero pa vosotros, pa mi, no".



A estas alturas, salvo el más boludo otanista, creo que se tiene claro que gente como Maricron, Ken, Christine Lagarta, Yussep Burrell y demás líderes de Uropa, no serán los que dejarán de vivir en la abundancia.


----------



## inteño (24 Ago 2022)

De la abundancia para todos. Que para ellos habrá, y de sobra.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Que viene el lobo
Que viene el lobo
Que viene el lobo
Que viene el lobo


*pues al final, vino*


----------



## El Conde del Alfoz (24 Ago 2022)

Macron es Florero

Enviado desde mi Redmi 7A mediante Tapatalk


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> Que viene el lobo
> Que viene el lobo
> Que viene el lobo
> Que viene el lobo
> ...



Debe ser duro sufrir tal indigencia intelectual.

Pobres malthusianos pierdeaceites, para lo que habéis quedado.


----------



## MalosTiemposXaLaLirika (24 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Qué vas tú a hacer, mequetrefe. Lo único que vas a hacer es meterte en mi lista de ignorados. Besitos rojo de mierda.



Es el sucnormal come lefas del perro con uno de sus cienes de multis. Al final el tipo este es una agencia porque es imposible que escriba tantas tonterías por segundo nadie


----------



## zapatitos (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.




Ná, lo seguirán disfrazando como medidas imprescindibles para salvar al planeta por el cambio climático.

Saludos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (24 Ago 2022)

sirpask dijo:


> El que quiera abundancia que se vaya al sudeste asiatico.
> 
> Allí aun se puede cultivar, y tener animales para consumo. Y así no tener hambre.
> 
> Aquí van a prohibir todo.



La zona de entre Brasil, Paraguay y Misiones en Argentina tiene un clima aun mejor para la agricultura de subsistencia. 

Aunque sus gobiernos son mucho menos serios que los del sudeste asiatico.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

La abundancia de quién ???

A quién se refiere Macron ??


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Knight who says ni dijo:


> Estamos dice...



Y su amiga Sanna Marín ?


----------



## Hanselcat (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.



Van reconociendo que harán lo que les salga de los cojones y de cara a la borregada hablarán de guerras en el puto carajo, bichos que te resfrian peligrosamente, calores en verano o escasez de los que les salga de los guevos. TODO FALSO. (MIRA SUS CARAS, JODER!!)


----------



## PEPITO GRILLAO (24 Ago 2022)

"Estais" ha querido decir


----------



## jotace (24 Ago 2022)

¡Vaya, no llegar a fin de mes, deslomarte en el curro, comprar marcas blancas y llevar coche de más de 10 años, ahora resulta que era abundancia!!

¡Claro que sí, wapi!!


----------



## jabalino (24 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Para nosotros, para ellos NO.



Ellos deberían decrecer unos 30 cm, lo que viene siendo de cuello para arriba.


----------



## escudero (24 Ago 2022)

no me importaria decrecer y llevar una vida sin lujos ni caprichos.
Eso si, a cambio pido 0 multiculturismo, 0 progresia, y vuelta a los pueblos de toda la vida y esa forma de vida.

Me niego a "decrecer" y tragarme toda la mierda que han traido.


----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Cuncas dijo:


> Estos hijos de puta se están olvidando de regular la válvula a presión, llevan mucho tiempo sin aflojarla y cuando llegue el momento esto va a reventar de tal manera que sus restos van a quedar esparcidos por todo el continente.




Será cuando gobierne la derecha??

Hoy noooo, mañanaaaa


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Sanna Marín ya no va a poder hacer orgias en la residencia oficial con invitados venidos en jets privados


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Y necesitamos muchos más inmigrantes !!!


----------



## amanciortera (24 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Sanna Marín ya no va a poder hacer orgias en la residencia oficial con invitados venidos en jets privados



desde ahora las orgias solo serán conmigo


----------



## ÁcrataMagallania (24 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Cuéntanos más.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




¿Qué opinas de los aparentes picos de producción sauditas?
Parece que no consiguen mantener el ritmo cuando se ponen a full, e incluso cuando se lo pide un hombre tan apuesto, con tanta garra y encanto como Joe “Creepy” Biden, suben una poquito y enseguida ya tienen que bajar. 

Lo pregunto porque me interesa tu opinión, y porque a mi parecer no es politiqueo, sino algo técnico. 

Un saludo


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> La teoría del decrecimiento cobra más fuerza cada día.



Será que no se lleva avisando desde la agenda 2000?

Que pasa que como eran menos colorines parecía más diluida e inalcanzable?









Hacia una nueva agenda de desarrollo sostenible - Desarrollo Sostenible


Asegurar una vida con dignidad 2015 es el año en que los países darán forma y adoptarán una nueva agenda de desarrollo que se basará en los Objetivos de Desarrollo del Milenio (ODM). Los Objetivos de Desarrollo del Milenio se establecieron en el año 2000 con el fin de alcanzar ocho objetivos de...



www.un.org


----------



## DarkNight (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Han traido a miles de panchitos y africanos a Europa.

Y cuando venga la pobreza, la falta de comida y restricciones de luz, los europeos con ahorros nos piraremos a otros continentes. Aquí se quedarán los pringaos

La UE se parece cada vez más a la URSS o Alemania del Este. DECADENCIA y Dictadura


----------



## Funcional (24 Ago 2022)

Euron G. dijo:


> Hombre caballero no me toque los cojones, que la gente es imbécil en campaña y fuera de ella. O es que los que votaron al percebe de Pontevedra en 2015 o al psicópata este en 2019 no sabían de que iba el palo?
> 
> Por favor..



Les importa más parar a la ultraderecha. Estarán con la soga al cuello y sonreirán porque paran a la ultraderecha y verán a su madre ensartada por tres pollas africanas y sonreiran por parar a la ultraderecha. No tienen remedio. Lo que hay que hacer es drsvincularse de ellos y de esto que llaman democracia y vivir una vida aparte los que no somos como ellos.


----------



## Kinematik (24 Ago 2022)

Resumen: Resurge el Malthusianismo del siglo XIX, que derrochamos por encima de nuestras posibilidades.

Pero a su vez, estos hijos de puta no paran de hablar de subir impuestos, de que "ellos" dispongan de mayores recursos, es decir, para ellos no hay ajustes, sino al revés.

Una nueva forma de ir a un comunismo 2.0, todo para el estado, enseñandonos la bolita de "gasto social", "hospitales y carreteras".


----------



## Sr. Breve (24 Ago 2022)

Tronald Drump dijo:


> Para nosotros, para ellos NO.



si de verdad TODOS nos tenemos que ajustar el cinturón y conformarnos con menos, no me importaría hacerlo si es para ir a un futuro mejor

pero es que tienen toda la puta desvergüenza de decir eso cuando ellos van a consumir y vivir cada vez mejor, a parte que los motivos para hacer eso es simplemente que ellos estén mejor, no para perseguir un bien común

sólo eso debería ser motivo para molerlos a palos


----------



## dragon33 (24 Ago 2022)

Esos discursos vienen bien en campaña electoral, es bueno decirlos más que nada porque la gente elige a los mandatarios PARA ARREGLAR PROBLEMAS no para desde el poder mandar mensajes apocalípticos.


----------



## AntiT0d0 (24 Ago 2022)

Justo despues de la peor "plandemia" desde hace un siglo se acabaron los recursos del planeta. Que causalidad


----------



## eL PERRO (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



*Para los subnormales que siguen sin entender de que:

- LAS SUBIDAS DE PRECIOS SON ARTIFICIALES
- LA GUERRA NO INFLUYE EN UNA PUTA MIERDA PARA LOS PRECIOS
- EL BUTANO GITANO SOVIETICO ES TOTALMENTE SUSTITUIBLE
- HASTA LA PROPIA GUERRA ESTABA PACTADA ENTRE JUDIADA Y PUTA ULS PARA PROVOCAR EL HUNDIMIENTO DE EUROPA*


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Vamos al Comunismo


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

Para vosotros los pobres, se le ha olvidado decir.


----------



## Kenthomi (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.



Peak poyas mil


----------



## noseyo (24 Ago 2022)

Se piensan que saldrán vivimos ellos y sus familias tienen pensado una isla desierta por qué cuando se pase hambre serán los primeros en morir


----------



## amigos895 (24 Ago 2022)

¿Hacia falta que un político lo dijera? Era muy captain obvious.


----------



## Decipher (24 Ago 2022)

Empobrecimiento programado. Solo las élites vivirán en la abundancia, para el resto dieta de insectos ecoresilientes para salvar al planeta.

Cada día un poquito más cerca de la violencia.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2022)

ÁcrataMagallania dijo:


> ¿Qué opinas de los aparentes picos de producción sauditas?
> Parece que no consiguen mantener el ritmo cuando se ponen a full, e incluso cuando se lo pide un hombre tan apuesto, con tanta garra y encanto como Joe “Creepy” Biden, suben una poquito y enseguida ya tienen que bajar.
> 
> Lo pregunto porque me interesa tu opinión, y porque a mi parecer no es politiqueo, sino algo técnico.
> ...



Pues entra dentro de lo posible que tengan problemas de producción, pero Arabia no es el único productor ni evidencia de Picoil.

Por lo demás, mi opinión es que más que politiqueo es elasticidad precio de la demanda y maximización de beneficios.

9-10 millones de barriles diarios sigue siendo máximos y más que en la década de los 80, 90 o 2000.









Saudi Arabia Crude Oil Production - Interactive Chart


Interactive chart showing the monthly level of Saudi Arabia crude oil production back to 1994 from the US Energy Information Adminstration (EIA). Values shown are in millions of barrels produced per day.




www.macrotrends.net


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Pues entra dentro de lo posible que tengan problemas de producción, pero Arabia no es el único productor ni evidencia de Picoil.
> 
> Por lo demás, mi opinión es que más que politiqueo es elasticidad precio de la demanda y maximización de beneficios.
> 
> ...



El problema es la demanda creciente del petróleo convencional pesado "gasoil" 

O por qué te crees que prohibieron el fuel Oil en los barcos? 

Claro que hay petróleo, pero obvias que el barato accesible de extraer se acabó en muchos pozos 

Haz una proyección de 2008 a 2020 y un futurible exponencial 2020 a 2035 

Vas a extraer tu en los polos o Groenlandia a 27.50 que sale ahora de costo el ruso?

O los 19.30 que sale el del golfo Pérsico? 

Vete corre, mira cuántos proyectos de 400 millones han palmado en África

Con esquisto Lutita a 62 dólares de costo te comes un mojón de agua chirri que encima debes mezclar con pesado para que no te lo escupan a la cara


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (24 Ago 2022)

Kill33r dijo:


> El problema es la demanda creciente del petróleo convencional pesado "gasoil"
> 
> O por qué te crees que prohibieron el fuel Oil en los barcos?
> 
> ...



La existencia de alternativas a lo que los picoileros llaman "petróleo convencional" (que no existe, como tampoco la plata convencional o la alfalfa convencional) falsa en sí misma las alucinaciones picoileras.

Y no, la subida de precios producto de la inflación no tiene nada que ver con el picoil.


----------



## GatoAzul (24 Ago 2022)

Lo que estamos viviendo es la otra parte de la agenda política que nos tenían preparada también desde hace mucho tiempo.


----------



## Pepitacus Habilis (24 Ago 2022)

"Se acabó la abundancia".
"Os voy a joder"
Se le podrán echar otras cosas en cara, pero sincero sí es. Lo dice todo clarito.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## INE (24 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El problema son los políticos no la gente, y en algún momento nos daremos cuenta de ello y lo pagarán caro.



Es exactamente al contrario de lo que dices. Si la gente fuera de otra manera cualquier político que quisiera chulearnos
acabaría colgado de una farola o de un pino rápidamente. Los políticos sólo hacen EXACTAMENTE lo que el populacho
les deja hacer. Métetelo en la cabeza cuanto antes.

Recuerda: 94% de vacunados con dos dosis sin ser obligatorio. Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Verás cuando el BCE convierta los bonos empresariales en acciones...


----------



## Kramerik (24 Ago 2022)

Macron lo que quiere decir es “estáis viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia”. El seguirá con su carne de buey y su vinito cada noche. Nosotros unos grillos a las finas hierbas y a ver al tik toker trans de turno antes de ir a trabajar en bici al día siguiente.


----------



## Kill33r (24 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> La existencia de alternativas a lo que los picoileros llaman "petróleo convencional" (que no existe, como tampoco la plata convencional o la alfalfa convencional) falsa en sí misma las alucinaciones picoileras.
> 
> Y no, la subida de precios producto de la inflación no tiene nada que ver con el picoil.



Que grado de terraplanista gastas?

Serías un unicornio si eres Terraplanista+polivacunado


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

Kramerik dijo:


> Macron lo que quiere decir es “estáis viviendo el fin de la era de la abundancia”. El seguirá con su carne de buey y su vinito cada noche. Nosotros unos grillos a las finas hierbas y a ver al tik toker trans de turno antes de ir a trabajar en bici al día siguiente.



La bici se está volviendo un artículo de lujo también...


----------



## SOY (24 Ago 2022)

Macron celebró su elección en la pirámide del Louvre (666). Blanco y en botella.









VIDEO : Emmanuel Macron: Un guiño a Europa desde la Pirámide del Louvre


VIDEO : Junto a la pirámide del Louvre, Emmanuel Macron celebra con sus seguidores su victoria en las elecciones presidenciales de Francia.




es.euronews.com











__





La pirámide del museo más grande del mundo codifica el número 666.


Pirámide del Museo del Louvre, situada en el Museo del Louvre (París), el cual es el museo más grande del mundo. La pirámide está diseñada para que cada lado tenga exactamente 18 piezas. Esta pirámide tiene 4 caras... y un triángulo 3 lados... 18 = 6 + 6 + 6 18 piezas * 3 lados * 4 caras =...




www.burbuja.info















*[VIDEO] Macron: "La bestia de los eventos está aquí".*

.
.
.
.
.
.


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> . Estamos viviendo el fin de lo que podía parecer la abundancia,* la de la liquidez sin costes,* (...)



¿Van a parar de imprimir dinero?


----------



## randomizer (24 Ago 2022)

ABUNDANCIA DE PLOMO VAIS A TENER, HIJOS DE PUTA


----------



## matias331 (24 Ago 2022)

Adelaido dijo:


> Tenemos que REBELARNOS. Que algún BIENAVENTURADO MILITAR SE ALCE EN ARMAS. Revueltas, saqueos populares, golpes de estado, guerras civiles, étnicas, de SUPERVIVENCIA.
> A ESTO NOS HAN LLEVADO.



"Bienaventurado Militar"...je,je Por si no te has enterado, los golpes militares siempre han sido promovidos por el imperio, para corregir las desviaciones que afecten sus intereses, principalmente crecimiento social y si por ahi salio un militar respondon, ya sabes como ha acabado, asi que de bienaventurados nada, siempre son un retroceso.


----------



## jam14 (24 Ago 2022)

Black War Greymon dijo:


> Peak oil manda, betillas




Y ni te imaginas cuánto...


----------



## nose_nose (24 Ago 2022)

Si no se ha llegado al pico de los recursos ahora mismo es inevitable que se llegue en un momento u otro por el mero hecho de que el planeta es realmente pequeño. Subes unos cuantos kilómetros y ya ves una bola ( mal que les pese a los terraplanistas).
Además la tecnología de dominio público es primitiva. Qué eficiencia tiene un motor eléstrico, o uno de combustión ?
Estamos recogiendo energía con un colador y la mayor parte la desperdiciamos generando calor.
Y nuestra ansia de consumo es infinita.
Así que, qué hay que decirles a los 8000 millones de habitantes de esta pelota que rueda por el espacio ?
Que se porten bien y no despilfarren ?
Cuántos harán caso ?. Cuatro pringaos.
Por lo tanto sólo cabe coaccionar para que el rebaño siga el camino determinado. Como ha sido siempre a lo largo de la Historia. 
Y el rebaño sigue por donde le dicen, como está mandado.
Y de esta forma pagan siempre justos por pecadores y las libertades se van reduciendo.
Da igual que lo diga Macron o su porquero.


----------



## matias331 (24 Ago 2022)

Tons of Fear dijo:


> ¿Van a parar de imprimir dinero?



Imprimir dinero cuando pagabas toda la energia y materia prima con papelitos de colores era el Booommm, pero ahora que el putan ya no los recibe, como que no sirve de mucho no?


----------



## randomizer (24 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> 14 pagas o mas puntuales



Mejor la precariedad y el cuencoarrocismo, verdad palillero HIJO DE PUTA?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

escudero dijo:


> no me importaria decrecer y llevar una vida sin lujos ni caprichos.
> Eso si, a cambio pido 0 multiculturismo, 0 progresia, y vuelta a los pueblos de toda la vida y esa forma de vida.
> 
> Me niego a "decrecer" y tragarme toda la mierda que han traido.



Si Ejpaña sufre una Crisis Económica de verdad verdadera, al margen de lo que pase en el resto de países uropeos, ya le digo que volvería a la normalidad de los 50-60, con una forma de vida en la que ni se hablaba de multiculturismo, porque los únicos que habían visto un cayuquero eran los que habían emigrado a Fernando Pó, y lo mismo en el caso de los que habían ido al norte de África, ande conocían moroccos, o los que emigraban al otro lado del Charco, pa descubrir cómo eran los pinches mexicanos, los chamos venezolanos, los pibes de Bolulandia, etc, etc.


----------



## Gago (24 Ago 2022)

El fin de la abundancia significa en realidad tus derechos individuales.


----------



## Avila256 (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quieren una guerra mundial porque ya toca.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Ago 2022)

Sabe de lo que habla, eso son los planes de la élite. Nada pasa por casualidad.


----------



## Jotagb (24 Ago 2022)

Gago dijo:


> El fin de la abundancia significa en realidad tus derechos individuales.



No cometas y serás feliz.


----------



## Gunnar (24 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Joder los otanistas globalistas rojos de mierda. Ya más claro y alto no lo pueden decir. Pero ojo cuidado que la gente te llamará conspiranoico y la ONU lo mismo si dices que las élites nos van a follar el culo.



El Pentágono es muy rojo...


----------



## M. Priede (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



(10) Tony Blair: "La era de dominio occidental llega a su fin" | Burbuja.info


----------



## petete44 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## enmanuel (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mira quién fue hablar, pa puta la tacones..


----------



## Elenanoinfiltrado (24 Ago 2022)

¿Quién podía pensar que un sistema basado en el crecimiento infinito iba a petar?


----------



## Atotrapo (24 Ago 2022)

Preparar mantas, víveres y agua, que viene un otoño animado.

Otoño 2022, te recortaremos el gas, la luz mediante mecanismos ilegales y serás feliz, muy feliz.


----------



## SrPurpuron (24 Ago 2022)

Oh que horror no vamos a poder seguir viendo a E bai en yutuf


----------



## pabloMM (24 Ago 2022)

DarkNight dijo:


> Han traido a miles de panchitos y africanos a Europa.
> 
> Y cuando venga la pobreza, la falta de comida y restricciones de luz, los europeos con ahorros nos piraremos a otros continentes. Aquí se quedarán los pringaos
> 
> La UE se parece cada vez más a la URSS o Alemania del Este. DECADENCIA y Dictadura



Con una gran diferencia. El que no haya hecho ya los deberes, para el ya es casi tarde. Ya hasta se reservan la discreción de paralizar vuelos.


----------



## Alberto1989 (24 Ago 2022)

Cuando dice Abundancia se refiere a la palabra Libertad, es un fallo de imprenta.

"Estamos viviendo el fin de la libertad". Ahora mejor.


----------



## Tons of Fear (24 Ago 2022)

matias331 dijo:


> Imprimir dinero cuando pagabas toda la energia y materia prima con papelitos de colores era el Booommm, pero ahora que el putan ya no los recibe, como que no sirve de mucho no?



Viendo que eres de Peru y teniendo Ecuador al lado que usa USDs yo que tu no lo diría muy alto. Igual os democratizan pronto .


----------



## Akira. (24 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Es una pena que no lo diga durante el proceso electoral...
> Macron es un empleado de los narigudos. Y dice lo que le dicen decir...



Es un hijo de puta más, y ya esta.


----------



## cnk57 (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Todo es ciclico.

Toca otra edad media.

Buenas noches y buena suerte.


----------



## cuartosinascensor (24 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El fin de la abundancia para la plebe, la casta política y funcionarial seguirá viviendo a todo trapo.



Se volverá a un neofeudalismo ecofascista. Restricciones, racionamientos, fin de la clase media.
El proceso ya ha empezado y es imparable, no hay recursos para todos y el capitalismo está colapsando ante nuestros ojos.


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

Gunnar dijo:


> El Pentágono es muy rojo...



No sabía que el Pentágono marcaba la economía del país. Bueno saberlo.


----------



## Kartoffeln (24 Ago 2022)

Abundancia de insectos sí que tendremos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Es exactamente al contrario de lo que dices. Si la gente fuera de otra manera cualquier político que quisiera chulearnos
> acabaría colgado de una farola o de un pino rápidamente. Los políticos sólo hacen EXACTAMENTE lo que el populacho
> les deja hacer. Métetelo en la cabeza cuanto antes.
> 
> Recuerda: 94% de vacunados con dos dosis sin ser obligatorio. Se puede decir más alto pero no más claro.



No era obligatorio pero sin estar vacunado tenías un recorte de libertades de la hostia puta, luego afortunadamente para los que pensamos que no era tan malo vacunarse, varios lideres antivacuanas pillaron COVID y se fueron a tomar por culo


----------



## JyQ (24 Ago 2022)

Es lo que tiene la teoría de que se puede vivir de deuda infinita.
Que al final es que no.

En cierto modo hemos progresado.

Ya hemos probado con los socialismos y comunismos y fue peor aún.


----------



## petete44 (24 Ago 2022)




----------



## Votante=Gilipollas (24 Ago 2022)

Mongolo471 dijo:


> El problema son los políticos no la gente, y en algún momento nos daremos cuenta de ello y lo pagarán caro.



No, no, no... estás muy equivocado. El problema es justamente la GENTE, que es corrupta y miserable, saben que les mienten y no mueven un dedo.

Yo por mi parte me alegro muchísimo de todo lo que pasa, el españordo medio ha vivido demasiado bien para lo mierdas y cainita hijo de la gran puta que es, la justicia tenía que llegar en algún momento.



Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Gracias Greta Biden Soros Macron Trudeau Antonio Scholz



No, en todo caso sería GRACIAS ESPAÑORDOS DE MIERDA HIJOS DE LA GRAN PUTA.


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De verdad aun los hay que se creían que ese despilfarro iba a durar siempre la verdad hay que ser cuanto iluso y confiado, lo que hay por este mundo de dios, a mi precisamente la de tiempo que vivo feliz y dichoso disfrutando lo maximo con lo mínimo.
Cuando lo normal era tener una ya en tiempos del franco yo ya disponía de dos y de seguir con la abundancia mi gran sueño es tener y poder beneficiarme a una cabra y después de usarla como una moto después vendérmela y mirar de sacarle el máximo de beneficio.
Anda que?


----------



## cnk57 (24 Ago 2022)

Gonzalor dijo:


> El fin de la abundancia para la plebe, la casta política y funcionarial seguirá viviendo a todo trapo.



¿De qué te sorprendes?

Siempre ha sido así desde que el mundo es mundo.


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



Es que una cosa es que aiga un cambio climático y otra que el mundo en sí está en una severa emergencia.
Anda que?


----------



## cnk57 (24 Ago 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



Para que 1200?

Si fuera verdad, con uno que lo demuestre, sobra.


----------



## pagesitawa (24 Ago 2022)

cnk57 dijo:


> ¿De qué te sorprendes?
> 
> Siempre ha sido así desde que el mundo es mundo.



Tampoco hay que generalizar , es evidente que ha habido tiempos más mejores y mucho peores y el mundo desde siempre ha seguido su rumbo trazado en lo de los seres ya es otra historia.
Anda que?


----------



## cnk57 (24 Ago 2022)

Oh Fortuna, velut luna.
ora crecis et decrescis.
Sempre mutabilis,


----------



## Wifimio (24 Ago 2022)

petete44 dijo:


>



Pero el pozo está a más de 5.000m.
Eso complica mucho las cosas para extraerlo.


----------



## INE (24 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> No era obligatorio pero sin estar vacunado tenías un recorte de libertades de la hostia puta, luego afortunadamente para los que pensamos que no era tan malo vacunarse, varios lideres antivacuanas pillaron COVID y se fueron a tomar por culo



Españolito medio. Por gente como tú estamos como estamos.


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Españolito medio. Por gente como tú estamos como estamos.



Mis cojones, no vivo en España desde hace mas de 10 años,


----------



## frankie83 (24 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Joder los otanistas globalistas rojos de mierda. Ya más claro y alto no lo pueden decir. Pero ojo cuidado que la gente te llamará conspiranoico y la ONU lo mismo si dices que las élites nos van a follar el culo.



Rojos los de rotschild? 
daltonismo el tuyo eh???


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

frankie83 dijo:


> Rojos los de rotschild?
> daltonismo el tuyo eh???



Qué están promoviendo??? Pues ya está.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (24 Ago 2022)

Bueno ya nos toca comer grillos y gusanos?


----------



## Catártico (24 Ago 2022)

el tio orquestas dijo:


> Qué están promoviendo??? Pues ya está.



Desde luego la redistribución de su riqueza no.


----------



## butricio (24 Ago 2022)

Un ultimo empujoncito para que la gente tire la toalla y no plantee tener familia.

Hacer lo contrario de lo que pregona esta calaña suele ser lo mas acertado


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

Liberalismo puro??? Pero os molestáis un poco en saber de qué va la cosa?? Pero solamente un poco.

Roures se hace rico con sus empresas marroneras bien pegadas al Estado mientras promueve el comunismo y el independentismo.

Como ves, se puede ser una cosa y promover otra.

Y es que además sois tan imbéciles que seguís sin entender que no todo es blanco o negro, que hay muchas escalas de gris. Esto siempre se os olvida convenientemente.

Ya me gustaría como autónomo que existiese ese liberalismo que dices tú que nos mata de hambre. Yo lo único que hago es sufrir un socialismo imperante que se queda más del 50% de lo que facturo.


----------



## Trollaco del copón (24 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166540



Realmente quiere decir "no SOIS conscientes" ella y el resto de la casta lo va a pasar de puta madre los juegos del hambre style


----------



## Mentecaliente2 (24 Ago 2022)

Ya. Que los hijos de los gobernantes rojos en Argentina, Venezuela, Corea, China, etc. sean multimillonarios y estudien en Suiza mientras el pueblo pasa hambre es un detalle sin importancia y un precio a pagar por frenar a la ultraderecha..


----------



## Ciudadano 0 (24 Ago 2022)

Si esta ha sido la era de la abundancia, entonces que ha sido para los multimillonarios.


----------



## INE (24 Ago 2022)

KUTRONIO dijo:


> Mis cojones, no vivo en España desde hace mas de 10 años,



Da igual donde vivas, esas mismas explicaciones e ideas se las escuchas a cualquiera en España. Habrás salido de España pero España no ha salido de ti.


----------



## KUTRONIO (24 Ago 2022)

INE dijo:


> Da igual donde vivas, esas mismas explicaciones e ideas se las escuchas a cualquiera en España. Habrás salido de España pero España no ha salido de ti.



Y e hecho he hecho lo mejor que podía hacer por ella, no hacer caso a los tipos como tú


----------



## Nagare1999 (24 Ago 2022)

Abundancia de hijos de puta


----------



## Tronald Drump (24 Ago 2022)

El Maricron follamomias va a conseguir la restauración del la monarquía en Francia...ya verás.


----------



## Turek (24 Ago 2022)

Enésima crisis artificial para beneficio de los hijos de puta de siempre.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (24 Ago 2022)

La abundancia de los Rothschild o de Paco ?


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (24 Ago 2022)

Lo dojo alguien el otro día: los ricos se han cansado de encontrarse a cualquiera en sus sitios, así que la pobreza tiene que volver.


----------



## Palpatine (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.



Primera pagina y el tonto del peak oil ya presente, el petroleo es abiotico y hay para aburrir


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

No tiene sentido criticar el liberalismo cuando no es el culpable de nada y en España y Europa ni existió ni existe.


----------



## PedrelGuape (24 Ago 2022)

Habrá que abonar las tierras con los responsables ya que no hay país capaz de esconderlos a todos.

Sin nada que ofrecer a cambio de seguir creyendo la farsa, los estados están mas que rotos. Pronto llegará la anarquía y el colapso de los sistemas socieconómicos.

La historia nos dice que no hay fuerza que contenga al pueblo cuando pasa hambre.

La justicia real llegará. Y esa no se compra ni pervierte.


----------



## tomac (24 Ago 2022)

Palpatine dijo:


> Primera pagina y el tonto del peak oil ya presente, el petroleo es abiotico y hay para aburrir




Claro que sí campeón, es infinito y se rellena más rápido de lo que lo sacamos.

Vaya ostia os vais a meter cuando os deis cuenta de la realidad.


----------



## Palpatine (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Claro que sí campeón, es infinito y se rellena más rápido de lo que lo sacamos.
> 
> Vaya ostia os vais a meter cuando os deis cuenta de la realidad.



Ahora dilo sin llorar y grita ANTONIO TURIEL ES MI SEÑOR !


----------



## Sardónica (24 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.







Si esta entrevista la emitiesen todas las cadenas la gente entendería por eonde les viene las hostias.

Se terminó el sistema capitalista de producción. No combustibles fósiles.

A la borregada les tienen que contar que son muy malos y provocan el cambio climático.
Así se sienten culpables y pringan como lo que son.
Ya de lo de asimilar que la plandemia fue un corte de consumo de combustible para ir creando hábito y moda ni hablamos.


----------



## PedrelGuape (24 Ago 2022)

Somos demasiados para tan poco planeta, la guerra por el control de recursos naturales hace años que ha empezado, por no hablar que estamos a las puertas de una nueva revolución industrial y no hay actualmente ningún sistema socioeconómico capaz de gestionar el gran colapso inevitable al que vamos de cabeza.

La plandemia es lo mejor que nos puede haber pasado y generaciones del futuro entenderán que era la única solución pacífica posible.
No merece la pena convencer a nadie de nada, cuanto mas se sepa, peor para todos.


----------



## Burrocracia (24 Ago 2022)

Resumen: gran parte de la riqueza que habia en e EEUU y Euopa se ha trasladado a Asia mientras nos drogaban con crédito y la impresora. 

Gracias Libegales


----------



## Progretón (24 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> La teoría del decrecimiento cobra más fuerza cada día.



Se habla mucho de decrecimiento y tal, pero yo no veo a gente como Gates, Bezos, Ortega o Slim decrecer; más bien veo lo contrario. ¿Será que eso que llaman "decrecimiento" es para nosotros, los de abajo?


----------



## Burrocracia (24 Ago 2022)

"Estupidos occidentales "


----------



## Terminus (24 Ago 2022)

Abundancia es llevar la cabeza sobre los hombros, macroncito. No juegues con fuego que acabas con la cabeza en un canasto


----------



## Elbrujo (24 Ago 2022)

Esto de la guerra entre rusia y ucrania es todo un puto cuento. Todos estan metidos en el ajo. Al final la guerra se mantiene y los jodidos somos nosotros y los cuatro subnormales que mueren en el frente.

Es como un gigantesco teatro para justificar los palos que nos quieren dar


----------



## Desencantado (24 Ago 2022)

Esta democracia es falsa dijo:


> Es una pena que no lo diga durante el proceso electoral...
> Macron es un empleado de los narigudos. Y dice lo que le dicen decir...



Cantó el gallo:

QUI? QUI RIT? QUI?


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (24 Ago 2022)

Terminus dijo:


> Abundancia es llevar la cabeza sobre los hombros, macroncito. No juegues con fuego que acabas con la cabeza en un canasto



Maricron sabe que cuenta con el apoyo de su pueblo que, pa algo lo reeligió en abril de este mismo año.


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

No tranquilo, al ignore ya te envío yo por paleto. Y que conste que no soy liberal, pero tú si eres imbécil.


----------



## el tio orquestas (24 Ago 2022)

Burrocracia dijo:


> Resumen: gran parte de la riqueza que habia en e EEUU y Euopa se ha trasladado a Asia mientras nos drogaban con crédito y la impresora.
> 
> Gracias Libegales



Sí, porque los liberales adoran el crédito y la impresora. Otro tonto que no sabe por dónde sopla el viento. Vosotros lo llamáis liberalismo, yo lo llamo globalismo. 

Y vuelvo a repetir, por si hay algún imbécil que quiera llamarme liberal. No, no lo soy. Yo simplemente quiero pagar menos impuestos, eso no me hace liberal.


----------



## Funcional (25 Ago 2022)

A mi lo que me consuela de todo este teatro es que dos terceras partes del mundo viven completamente ajenas a lo que pueda decir el asustaviejas de Maricron. Es un apocalipsis selectivo, que solo afecta a la Europa Occidental y a otros paises de blanquitos ingenuos pero prepotentes. 
Más que el fin de la abundancia lo que yo pronostico es el fin de la soberbia occidental y de un imperialismo moral que se ha ido de las manos. El resto, al margen, seguirán con su vida como si tal cosa porque nunca fueron tan dependientes de otros como los presuntamente desarrollados.


----------



## etsai (25 Ago 2022)

¿El mismo tipo que dice que cada vez habrá menos recursos para todos, a la vez nos quieren salvar la vida con las 'vacunas', obligándonos si es preciso?


----------



## Alew (25 Ago 2022)

nose_nose dijo:


> Si no se ha llegado al pico de los recursos ahora mismo es inevitable que se llegue en un momento u otro por el mero hecho de que el planeta es realmente pequeño. Subes unos cuantos kilómetros y ya ves una bola ( mal que les pese a los terraplanistas).
> Además la tecnología de dominio público es primitiva. Qué eficiencia tiene un motor eléstrico, o uno de combustión ?
> Estamos recogiendo energía con un colador y la mayor parte la desperdiciamos generando calor.
> Y nuestra ansia de consumo es infinita.
> ...



Coincido en todo pero así expuesto parece que la reducción de libertades es una consecuencia inevitable del aumento demográfico y consumismo irresponsable del ser humano.

Y en realidad, los que dirigen el mundo llevan décadas sabiendo que este momento iba a llegar y pese a disponer de más medios que nadie para tratar de remediarlo más bien han hecho lo contrario.

Diría que esa pérdida de libertades es buscada. Somos irresponsables pero de ser al revés tampoco les iría bien. Llevan siglos buscando el sistema perfecto para someternos, sin lugar para las revoluciones. Ahora ya lo tienen: comunismo tecnológico, big data, algoritmos, patrones de comportamiento masivos, IA. Lo saben todo de nosotros y les resultamos predecibles.

El planeta se salvará pero no será para nosotros.


----------



## Alew (25 Ago 2022)

Funcional dijo:


> A mi lo que me consuela de todo este teatro es que dos terceras partes del mundo viven completamente ajenas a lo que pueda decir el asustaviejas de Maricron. Es un apocalipsis selectivo, que solo afecta a la Europa Occidental y a otros paises de blanquitos ingenuos pero prepotentes.
> Más que el fin de la abundancia lo que yo pronostico es el fin de la soberbia occidental y de un imperialismo moral que se ha ido de las manos. El resto, al margen, seguirán con su vida como si tal cosa porque nunca fueron tan dependientes de otros como los presuntamente desarrollados.



Echarás de menos los tiempos de la soberbia occidental, créeme.


----------



## trampantojo (25 Ago 2022)

Mentefria2 dijo:


> Por si a alguien no le quedaba claro...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Mentiras y más mentiras....quién crea a este gilipollas globalista está muerto en pena de su alma...que es lo que ellos quieren...qué simples que son!!


----------



## ZhukovGeorgy (25 Ago 2022)

LePen president


----------



## parcifal (25 Ago 2022)

¿De qué abundancia habla?


----------



## estroboscopico (25 Ago 2022)

Pues nada, otra revolución bolchevique y ya veréis como en dos días hay abundancia.
Estos HPs si nos dieron algo fue tras la segunda guerra mundial viendo que la URSS no caía y tenía a buena parte de la población occidental de su lado. En 1992 cuando cae la URSS, empiezan a desmontar la sociedad del bienestar, abren las fronteras a la inmigración, se cargan los derechos laborales, es ascensor social se para y básicamente hemos llegado al punto en el que todo lo tienen atado y bien atado.

Pero vamos, que todo el asunto es que nos quieren sustituir por mano de obra robótica y digital. Ya no nos necesitan y tampoco nos van a dar paguitas ni van a dejar que ocupemos su espacio a cambio de nada.


----------



## Calvox (25 Ago 2022)

Me acuerdo cuando todo el mundo se estaba volviendo loco con el Brexit, que poco menos que se iban a convertir en Burundi y yo diciéndole a mis padres que los británicos eran los listos de la clase por haber visto que el barco de la UE se hundía sin remedio.


----------



## España1 (25 Ago 2022)

Luego se quejarán cuando el pueblo saque guillotinas y garrotes a la calle


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (25 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166540









@elgatochimpliflinguir @Manufacturer @Furymundo


----------



## Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz (25 Ago 2022)

Rose_Seraphim dijo:


> De todo lo que digan, lo que va a pasar es lo contrario. O sea, que no va a pasar lo que dice el enano follaviejas, sino al revés.


----------



## ashe (25 Ago 2022)

traducción REAL:

"tenemos cada vez mas problemas para saquear con la moneda CFA así que la barra libre cada vez es menos libre debido a que no podemos trincar tanto como antes"

De nada


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Ago 2022)

Calvox dijo:


> Me acuerdo cuando todo el mundo se estaba volviendo loco con el Brexit, que poco menos que se iban a convertir en Burundi y yo diciéndole a mis padres que *los británicos eran los listos de la clase por haber visto que el barco de la UE* se hundía sin remedio.



Pues ahora, a los listillos de los british, les está yendo de maravilla, y ya no tienen la excusa de que es por estar dentro de la UE. 









El paro de los estibadores profundiza la crisis en el Reino Unido Por EFE


El paro de los estibadores profundiza la crisis en el Reino Unido




es.investing.com













Las huelgas ferroviarias continuarán en agosto en todo el Reino Unido


La huelga del sindicato ferroviario, marítimo y de transportes (RMT por sus siglas en inglés) del miércoles 27 de julio




www.eliberico.com













Los británicos mayores de 50 años que vuelven a vivir en casas compartidas por el aumento de los alquileres - BBC News Mundo


El aumento drástico de los alquileres en Reino Unido ha forzado a muchas personas de mediana edad que no pueden pagar sus cuentas a buscar una vivienda compartida.




www.bbc.com


----------



## Decipher (25 Ago 2022)

SOY dijo:


> Macron celebró su elección en la pirámide del Louvre (666). Blanco y en botella.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Pillo escuadra y cartabón.


----------



## PedrelGuape (25 Ago 2022)

También pasará, claro. Pero una cosa son los principales, que ya son inaccesibles hoy día, y otra muy diferente los siguientes en la lista, que no podrán escapar.


----------



## Decipher (25 Ago 2022)

España1 dijo:


> Luego se quejarán cuando el pueblo saque guillotinas y garrotes a la calle



El pueblo nunca saca nada. Al pueblo lo sacan. Hace falta una élite que lo mueva. El pueblo es estúpido, por eso es pueblo.


----------



## 4motion (25 Ago 2022)

etsai dijo:


> ¿El mismo tipo que dice que cada vez habrá menos recursos para todos, a la vez nos quieren salvar la vida con las 'vacunas', obligándonos si es preciso?



A poco que los borregos tuviesen inteligencia, sabrían que Fueron engañados y saldrían a por ELLOS CON SANGRE EN LOS OJOS.

En cambio, se pondrán la CUARTA. 

Enviado desde mi Amstrad 8086 mediante Tapatalk


----------



## AsustaLerdos (25 Ago 2022)

Que los gabachos disfruten lo votado (este tontomierda enfermo)


----------



## Truki (25 Ago 2022)

No te olvides de las miles que se ganan el sueldo gracias a estos subseres . Que esas por su sueldo matannnnn .


----------



## adelalamo22 (25 Ago 2022)

tomac dijo:


> Ya van reconociendo que lo que tenemos aquí es el Peak Oil.



Y los primeros efectos del calentamiento global, los incendios, las sequias.... Vamos la tormenta perfecta.


----------



## Fornicious Jr (25 Ago 2022)

Mi no entender de restricciones







Morito siempre nadar en abundancia


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

Y todavía no hay Recesión dicen...


----------



## nose_nose (25 Ago 2022)

Alew dijo:


> Coincido en todo pero así expuesto parece que la reducción de libertades es una consecuencia inevitable del aumento demográfico y consumismo irresponsable del ser humano.
> 
> Y en realidad, los que dirigen el mundo llevan décadas sabiendo que este momento iba a llegar y pese a disponer de más medios que nadie para tratar de remediarlo más bien han hecho lo contrario.
> 
> ...



El problema es que se juntan el hambre con las ganas de comer.
Por una parte tenemos un porcentaje de la población totalmemente enfermos mentalmente. Muchos de ellos en posiciones de poder. Como bien dices buscan desde siempre el sometimiento del hormiguero.
Por otro lado el hormiguero se lo pone muy fácil porque nunca jamás es capaz de asumir responsabilidad por sus actos y sus consecuencias.
Y finalmente tenemos un agotamiento real, o muy próximante real de la relación entre recursos y tecnología disponible para su aprovechamiento, al menos tecnología conocida por la masa.
Mi única esperanza frente a todos sus algoritmos es la evidente fragilidad de la tecnología sobre la que se sustentan y, por otro lado, el falseamiento de la perspectiva que inevitablemente provoca residir en la cúspide de la pirámide.
Iremos viendo...


----------



## EMPEDOCLES (25 Ago 2022)

El gran Luisito2 (QEPD) tenia toda la puta razón. 

Ya no queda nada que saquear por el estado para alimentar sus inmensas redes clientelares y se esta quemando el tren a modo de Hermanos Marx. 

No podrás poner la luz o comer caliente pero seguirás pagando mas del 60% de lo que generas al estado.


----------



## Adler Paulson (25 Ago 2022)

Eso se llama crecimiento cero y ecologico


----------



## Furymundo (25 Ago 2022)

Juan Carlos Arniz Sanz dijo:


>



muy elegante. 
me gusta el estilo.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Ago 2022)

Claro. La culpa de la Guerra contra Rusia, apoyada activamente por Maricron, se solucionaría expulsando inmis de Francia, o incluso de Ejpaña, lo que nos libraría del duro invierno que nos anuncia Margarita Robles, volviendo a vivir la Era de Abundancia y Opulencia en la que estamos inmersos hasta ahora ¿No?


----------



## BAL (25 Ago 2022)

Vamos a la sostenibilidad donde estos entes te dirán q es sostenible. Necesitan cbdc y el pasaporte de carbono como locoss. Están al caer


----------



## ProfeInsti (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vercingetorix (25 Ago 2022)

Ah, ¿pero esta era la época de la abundancia?

Joder, pues como será la de la escasez


----------



## capitan anchoa (25 Ago 2022)

Próximamente tendremos a nuestro "Macron", con gafitas y nacionalista gallego... otro vendrá que bueno me hará dirá Pedro-Antonio Sánchez.


----------



## conelagualcuello (25 Ago 2022)

No he leido el hilo.
Todo y así pregunto:
Qué se entiende por abundancia???? No es lo mismo pasar de comer 3 veces al dia a comer solo una y escasa, que pasar de ir con un coche de 200Cv a conformarse con ir con uno de 100Cv.
Lo digo porque ya hace mucho que se anuncia el final catastrofico para octubre, y ya llevo muchos octubres sin final catastrofico...


----------



## remosinganas (25 Ago 2022)

conelagualcuello dijo:


> No he leido el hilo.
> Todo y así pregunto:
> Qué se entiende por abundancia???? No es lo mismo pasar de comer 3 veces al dia a comer solo una y escasa, que pasar de ir con un coche de 200Cv a conformarse con ir con uno de 100Cv.
> Lo digo porque ya hace mucho que se anuncia el final catastrofico para octubre, y ya llevo muchos octubres sin final catastrofico...



quedate por aqui , lo veras en primetime...


----------



## Decipher (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## conelagualcuello (25 Ago 2022)

remosinganas dijo:


> quedate por aqui , lo veras en primetime...



No se preocupe que no tengo intención de ir a ningunlao, pero compro la palomitas ahora, o mespero al año que viene, o al de más allá???


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Ago 2022)

Vercingetorix dijo:


> Ah, ¿pero *esta era la época de la abundancia*?
> 
> Joder, pues como será la de la escasez



Ejpaña y Uropa en general, llevan años viviendo una Abundancia que pa qué, impropia de otras épocas a lo largo de su Historia. Otra cosa es que la gente no es consciente de ello. Sencillamente se han acostumbrado a vivir así, entendiendo que eso es la normalidad.


----------



## Decimus (25 Ago 2022)

El problema de burbuja es que cualquier tipo de tendencia sociopolítica que gane apoyos es tildada inmediatamente de NWO, 2030 etc. Prácticamente, se hace un auto de fe.

No hay un análisis serio del tema en cuestión.

La teoría del decrecimiento, dadas las condiciones materiales, es totalmente lógica y requiere un análisis profundo sobre ello.

Realmente, es la teoría latente de burbuja. Lo que pasa, es que ahora se le ha puesto un nombre.


----------



## CocoVin (25 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> El problema de burbuja es que cualquier tipo de tendencia sociopolítica que gane apoyos es tildada inmediatamente de NWO, 2030 etc. Prácticamente, se hace un auto de fe.
> 
> No hay un análisis serio del tema en cuestión.
> 
> ...



Decrecer puede tener muchas vías por donde tirar...

Pero esta gente quieren ir directamente a la más radical.

Yo creo que hasta los más madmaxistas del foro se quedaran sorprendidos.


----------



## LangostaPaco (25 Ago 2022)

No hay crisis me lo ha dicho la secta, y los tochos nunca bajarán


Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1166553


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)

LangostaPaco dijo:


> No hay crisis me lo ha dicho la secta, y los tochos nunca bajarán



Depresión en términos reales


----------



## Decimus (25 Ago 2022)

CocoVin dijo:


> Decrecer puede tener muchas vías por donde tirar...
> 
> Pero esta gente quieren ir directamente a la más radical.
> 
> Yo creo que hasta los más madmaxistas del foro se quedaran sorprendidos.



¿Cual es la más radical?


----------



## Conde Duckula (25 Ago 2022)

Hic Svnt Leones dijo:


> Malthusianos, deficientes hijos de la GRANDÍSIMA puta todos.



¿Malthusianos? Si han hecho que África se reproduzca como la espuma. Son otra cosa distinta. Lo de la población son escusas.


----------



## Guerrero_termonuclear (25 Ago 2022)

Decipher dijo:


>



Es para los pobres, hay que racionar el gasoil porque si se acaba no pueden ir en yate.


----------



## Hic Svnt Leones (25 Ago 2022)

Guerrero_termonuclear dijo:


> Es para los pobres, hay que racionar el gasoil porque si se acaba no pueden ir en yate.



Ni en Falcon Crest.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Vercingetorix (25 Ago 2022)

Arturo Bloqueduro dijo:


> Ejpaña y Uropa en general, llevan años viviendo una Abundancia que pa qué, impropias de otras épocas a lo largo de su Historia. Otra cosa es que la gente no es consciente de ello. Sencillamente se han acostumbrado a vivir así, entendiendo que eso es la normalidad.



En la Edad Media la gente tenía asegurada Cassany comida (salvo épocas de hambruna)

Hoy ni eso

Y es la época de la abundancia

Imaginate en la época de la escasez


----------



## ErListo (25 Ago 2022)

¿Pero había abundancia? Desde 2008 que no la recuerdo.


----------



## kvrtis (25 Ago 2022)

Me descojono cuando los politicos usan la primera persona del plural cuando estan pensando en la segunda. A seguir remando


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## dragon33 (25 Ago 2022)

eL PERRO dijo:


> *Para los subnormales que siguen sin entender de que:
> 
> - LAS SUBIDAS DE PRECIOS SON ARTIFICIALES
> - LA GUERRA NO INFLUYE EN UNA PUTA MIERDA PARA LOS PRECIOS
> ...




Clara muestra del fracaso de la ESO.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (25 Ago 2022)

ErListo dijo:


> ¿Pero había abundancia? Desde 2008 que no la recuerdo.



Comparada con lo que vendrá, había muchísima, casi demasiado podríamos decir. Bueno. Maricron ha querido decir lo mismo.


----------



## CocoVin (25 Ago 2022)

Decimus dijo:


> ¿Cual es la más radical?



Ni idea compañero, a este paso cualquier cosa que me invente se quedará corta, así que mejor esperar.


----------



## Mariano Aurelio (25 Ago 2022)




----------



## Spock (26 Ago 2022)

Anuncian sufrimiento y escasez, la élite se debilita - Dentro de la Tormenta.


----------



## Arturo Bloqueduro (27 Ago 2022)

Mariano Aurelio dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1168406



Maricron no solo se limita a soltar discursos catastrofistas, si no que, consecuente con sus ideas, trata de exprimir al máximo, esa Era de Abundancia y Prosperidad que llega a su fin.


----------



## Spock (31 Ago 2022)




----------

